# Born on Super Bowl Sunday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got up yesterday morning and there he was - the amazing thing is she has had at least 20 eggs over the past 2 years and none of them have ever hatched, I guess papa Dove finally figured out how to play the game on this little fellow?

NAB


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, so cute little fellow  Congrats


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice..congrats


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awwwww! I think he deserves a football related name


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm with Becky on the name.


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

aww i've got squab fever our modeana eggs hatch soon ugh you got me jealous


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

nice...green an yellow all the way


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

nice babies u got there XD


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cuteness overload!!!

I'm sure you will come up with a good name considering when he hatched! Please continue the pics and let us know what name you give this little super bowl prize!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fabio (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby! A great addition to a very handsome couple


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Awwww...so cute!!! Congrats and great pics too!

Dawn


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

*Touchdown!* Congrats


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling little one, Nab! Thanks for the photos!

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Little "Packer" has grown up*

Owing to his birthday named him Packer. He's already taking his first spins around the ceiling and he's looking very handsome just like his Poppa.

NAB


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Packer is adorable...love the pic!

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Packer! He is too cute!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looking good, Packer!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cute baby and you chose a great name for him!

Thanks for the update!


----------

